# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή SONY me κλουβιά.

## jhfsdjf54

Ανταλλάσσω την παρακάτω ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή SONY (6ΜPixels) μαζί με 2 κάρτες μνήμης, ζητάω κλουβιά σε άριστη κατάσταση. Αποκλειστικά από Λάρισα.

----------

